# Favourite TV series



## Logo (5 Jan 2022)

I subscribed to NowTV during December and watched some stuff but honestly failed to find a decent TV series to watch. Previously I really enjoyed Ozark, Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, The Walking Dead etc. (but strangely not Game of Thrones). I planned to watch Mare of Easttown during Christmas but wasn't overly impressed by the spoilers provided by Gogglebox UK. I'm yet to be tempted to subscribe to Netflix as I reckon I would spend more time searching for a decent show rather than the enjoyment of watching it. Does anyone have a recommendation on decent watch? TIA


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jan 2022)

Of recent shows standouts are ...
Succession
Perry Mason
The Crown
Normal People
The Americans
Fargo (anthology series, each season has different cast and focus)

Comedy \ Dramedy:
Only Murders in the Building
Ted Lasso

Genre Series Scifi\Fantasy:
What we do in the Shadows
The Mandalorian
The Expanse

RTE series Kin had some powerful moments but like many recent series had a few too many episodes.

Disappointed with:
Wheel of Time


----------



## Delboy (5 Jan 2022)

I'd second Succession. Very good
Watched Dopesick over Christmas. A hard watch but top tv.

The Wire still the standout series I've ever watched.


----------



## Logo (5 Jan 2022)

. Fargo was another of my favourites. Was going to start Succession but think it might involve too many mind games. I haven't heard of Perry Mason - except maybe the 1960s show but will google it. Haven't seen The Crown but think I've seen enough of royal documentaries and lived through Diana era. I honestly didn't like Normal People (maybe an age thing) and will put The Americans on my watch list. I will definitely check out your Comedy/ SciFi recommendations. Thanks.

 I've also watched the first episode of Dopesick and hope to get back to it. I watched a few episodes of The wire and think it’s overrated when compared to The Sopranos – which is up there as one of my favourites. Thanks

I did watch Mr Inbetween over Christmas and was fairly impressed.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jan 2022)

Delboy said:


> I'd second Succession. Very good
> Watched Dopesick over Christmas. A hard watch but top tv.
> 
> The Wire still the standout series I've ever watched.


I forgot to mention Bosch, it's not on the same level as The Wire, but a lot of Wire cast members pop up. It's more like a cross between The Wire and Homidice Life on the Street.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jan 2022)

The Perry Mason is a 'reimagining', it stars Matthew Rhys from The Americans. It's very different to the original whodunnit courtoom series, much darker, grittier, messy etc. It has more in common with the film Chinatown than the original series. It's like they took a Perry Mason plot and dropped it into the Chinatown universe of 1930s LA.

The early series of The Crown are best, set in the 1950s with Claire Foy, I wasn't as familiar with the events from that period.

Succession is a bit of an acquired taste.


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2022)

Amazon Prime have some good stuff.
I loved The Marvellous Mrs. Maisel. Great screenplay, great acting and great comedy. I didn't think I'd like it but it's the best thing I've watched in ages.
The Boys is, by far, the best 'Super Hero' series ever made. Better than any Marvel movie (and I collected Marvel Comics as a kid). It's extremely dark and violent and definitely warrants its 18's certification but it's brilliant.

I can't watch any drama that RTE make. The screenplay always lets them down. Thy just can't write dialogue. I found Love/Hate impossible to watch for that reason and didn't even look at Kin.

I'm with @Delboy ref The Wire. Not the best series ever but superb.


----------



## Peanuts20 (6 Jan 2022)

Queens Gambit on Netflix was good, a bit different. I enjoy a good Vera and Death in paradise is back on Friday night for a bit of escapism. I watched some Yes Minister over the Christmas, a little dated in places but superb. RTE also had some excellent documentaries over the Christmas which are worth watching back, albeit on their useless Player.


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> Queens Gambit on Netflix was good


Yes, that was very good.


----------



## Cervelo (6 Jan 2022)

Loved Ozark and I think I saw that there is a new series coming late January
Bosch is great mainly because I've read all the books and enjoy the character
Narcos is also a good watch as is Mindhunter if you haven't already watched them

The problem with me now, is that all my TV viewing is Netflix and Prime and it is nearly all binged watched to the extent that I've nearly forgotten what I watched last week and can't remember anything from six months ago


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Loved Ozark and I think I saw that there is a new series coming late January


Excellent! I really liked Ozark so far.
I'll add Mindhunter to the list.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jan 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Loved Ozark and I think I saw that there is a new series coming late January
> Bosch is great mainly because I've read all the books and enjoy the character
> Narcos is also a good watch as is Mindhunter if you haven't already watched them
> 
> The problem with me now, is that all my TV viewing is Netflix and Prime and it is nearly all binged watched to the extent that I've nearly forgotten what I watched last week and can't remember anything from six months ago


I rate things on IMDB as I watch them, series and films - but not at episode level. Otherwise I'd forget. But when it's a long running series, it can be far down the list even though I'm watching it.


----------



## joer (6 Jan 2022)

I loved Ozark also and am looking forward to the next episodes.


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Jan 2022)

Not sure if it is still on Netflix but Unforgotten is very good, as is Happy Valley. Succession is next on my list, heard a lot of good reviews of it. Ozark is another. Mindhunter was good alright.
In terms of best ever, very hard to order them but The Wire was excellent alright, as was Breaking Bad (although it did kinda lose its way a bit for me). Possibly still my favourite is The West Wing (also quite enjoyed Newsroom). However I doubt I would go back and rewatch any of them (simply not enough hours in the day!) but one I may well revisit is The Sopranos, simply because I never really watched it end to end before.


----------



## Logo (6 Jan 2022)

Thanks for the recommendations. I've watched Olive Kitteridge, Peaky Blinders, The Handmaid's Tale and Mr Mercedes recently and was impressed by them. The Marvellous Mrs. Maisel, Succession, Bosch and Mindhunter are now on my list.


----------



## Peanuts20 (7 Jan 2022)

I got bored with Ozark and peaky blinders after a while. Anyone know where you can watch box sets of old 80s programmes? I'd love a winters night of Cheers, Hill street blues or even Magnum or McGyver (proper versions, not the sappy remade versions)


----------



## Purple (7 Jan 2022)

Logo said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I've watched Olive Kitteridge, Peaky Blinders, The Handmaid's Tale and Mr Mercedes recently and was impressed by them. The Marvellous Mrs. Maisel, Succession, Bosch and Mindhunter are now on my list.


Same here for  Olive Kitteridge and The Handmaid's Tale (it turned me into a raging feminist and made be realise that all white heterosexual men are evil and weak and narcissistic  ).


----------



## Purple (7 Jan 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> I got bored with Ozark and peaky blinders after a while. Anyone know where you can watch box sets of old 80s programmes? I'd love a winters night of Cheers, Hill street blues or even Magnum or McGyver (proper versions, not the sappy remade versions)


Magnum and McGyver haven't aged well.


----------



## Cervelo (7 Jan 2022)

The "Good wife" and the follow up the Good Fight are another two series I found enjoyable
One that surprised me and I didn't start watching it until last year is "Greys Anatomy" which has been going on since the beginning of time
I'm about half way through it (series 10) but I find it quite enjoyable for bubblegum TV and some of the actors are very easy on the eye which helps

Something I do while binge watching TV series is to mix it up with a bit of documentary binge watching and there are some really good ones

Cycling wise "Icarus" was one that had my jaw on the floor, I never expected it to end up where it did
"The Least Expected Day" was another for me, changed how I felt and thought about Valverde, he's an animal.

Others that I enjoyed were "Seaspiracy" and "Cowspiracy" which as a former meat processor opened my eyes as to where my meat came from
Something I never really thought about while working for the family business was how animals are reared/farmed for slaughter

And the list goes on, there's so many documentaries out there now that it shouldn't be hard to find a few that tweak your interests


----------



## Purple (7 Jan 2022)

I've no interest in Surfing but I found _100 Foot Wave_ riveting.


----------



## Cervelo (7 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> I've no interest in Surfing but I found _100 Foot Wave_ riveting.


I'd presume a documentary on climbing wouldn't be top of many people's list but "Freesolo" is a definite must watch
What Alex Honnold has done is truly an astonishing achievement and still blows my mind when I think about it


----------



## RetirementPlan (7 Jan 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> I got bored with Ozark and peaky blinders after a while. Anyone know where you can watch box sets of old 80s programmes? I'd love a winters night of Cheers, Hill street blues or even Magnum or McGyver (proper versions, not the sappy remade versions)


Cheers and Frasier are shown on C4 in the mornings, and have played a fair role in keeping me sane through the pandemic. Would love to see Hill St or Murder One again.

I loved the first three series of Fargo, all exceptional quality TV, but the most recent one with Chris Rock left me cold.


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> Cheers and Frasier are shown on C4 in the mornings, and have played a fair role in keeping me sane through the pandemic. Would love to see Hill St or Murder One again.
> 
> I loved the first three series of Fargo, all exceptional quality TV, but the most recent one with Chris Rock left me cold.


Wings is from the same NBC comedy stable as Cheers and Frasier, it's not on the same level but if you need a 90s comedy fix it hits the spot.

And totally different style of comedy, Matt Berry (What We Do in the Shadows) does his OTT cartoonish (in a good way) schtick in Toast of Tinseltown on C4 at the moment.

I forgot to mention BBC4's The Detectorists. I didn't think much of it at the start but it just grew on me... Toby Jones & Mackenzie Crook are excellent, with a classic british comedy supporting cast of lovable losers.

Some of the recent comedies I've enjoyed the most have been BBC radio comedies, they are superior to and more inventive than 90% of TV comedt output:
Cabin Pressure starring Benedict Cumberbatch and Roger Allam and written by John Finnemore (probably the best radio comedy writer of recent time). Behind the scenes on a budget airline. I would put the 'Birling Day' episode up there with classic episodes of Only Fools or Minder.
Alone starring Angus Deayton and Abigail Cruttenden. Simple concept of 5 people sharing a building in London, added together they probably make one functional person.
Start / Stop starring Jack Docherty and Charlie Higson. Revolving around three couples, finding humour in the everyday daydreams of married couples.
Conversations from a Long Marriage starring Joanna Lumley and Roger Allam. A slice of life with the one of the most believable couples in fiction.


----------



## Andarma (7 Jan 2022)

The Americans is excellent. For comedy drama, I love Silicon Valley. Russian Doll is also very good.


----------



## Cervelo (8 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> Cheers and Frasier are shown on C4 in the mornings, and have played a fair role in keeping me sane through the pandemic.


Two great comedies that I really enjoyed and still remember some great lines from, one of them in the first episode of Frasier
Fraiser and Niles are having a cup of coffee and trying to decide what to do with their farther
When Niles starts reading a brochure for a retirement home 
"Golden Acres. We care, so you don't have to"


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Jan 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Two great comedies that I really enjoyed and still remember some great lines from, one of them in the first episode of Frasier
> Fraiser and Niles are having a cup of coffee and trying to decide what to do with their farther
> When Niles starts reading a brochure for a retirement home
> "Golden Acres. We care, so you don't have to"


Ps

I made the mistake of watching Father Christmas is back as Kelsey Grammer was in it... alas he was too little in it to redeem it.


----------



## joer (8 Jan 2022)

I do not like any American comedy at all , I much prefer English comedy.


----------



## Cervelo (8 Jan 2022)

joer said:


> I do not like any American comedy at all , I much prefer English comedy.


I like both don't really differentiate between the two, it's either funny or it's not (to my taste)
Speaking of English vs American, watched Jimmy Carr's "His Dark Material" a good laugh and I like that he's not afraid to go deep in to "Dark Comedy" but I've also just discovered Jim Gaffigan and am currently working through some of his stuff but what I like about him compared to Jimmy is that his comedy is good clean observational comedy of everyday life that kind of matches my own thinking


----------



## Purple (8 Jan 2022)

joer said:


> I do not like any American comedy at all , I much prefer English comedy.


You don’t think Bill Burr is funny?
Frasier?
Sienfeld?
Mrs Maisel?
Etc


----------



## joer (9 Jan 2022)

No . Or Friends or Cheers or Sex and the city either


----------



## Leper (9 Jan 2022)

Operation Transformation - I haven't looked at previous series, but the current initial programme I have watched. I don't need to lose weight as I have lost 3.5 stone over the past 15 months by doing additional exercise (walking and swimming) and making obvious dietary changes. However, I am interested in learning ways to maintain my new weight with the least effort.

The series is homegrown and the pay off is advice on how to get or remain more healthy. OK! It's cheesy sometimes, but bottom line is that you can get some good and free advice about matters health. Don't knock it before using the advice given.


----------



## Purple (10 Jan 2022)

joer said:


> No . Or Friends or Cheers or Sex and the city either


I'd rather be forced to run naked through a field of nettles than watch Sex and the City but the others were funny.

I never liked Only Fools and Horses or Minder or Last of the Summer Wine or any of those depressing British comedy series.
So much older British comedy was so obvious that you could see the punchline a mile away or they were just racist/homophobic/xenophobic and just not funny.

You obviously haven't hear of Bill Burr if you are lumping him in with Cheers, Friends and Sex in the City.


----------



## RetirementPlan (10 Jan 2022)

Leper said:


> Operation Transformation - I haven't looked at previous series, but the current initial programme I have watched. I don't need to lose weight as I have lost 3.5 stone over the past 15 months by doing additional exercise (walking and swimming) and making obvious dietary changes. However, I am interested in learning ways to maintain my new weight with the least effort.
> 
> The series is homegrown and the pay off is advice on how to get or remain more healthy. OK! It's cheesy sometimes, but bottom line is that you can get some good and free advice about matters health. Don't knock it before using the advice given.


Congrats on your own weight loss, but OT is fairly toxic, and is creating eating disorders. Have a look at;

https://twitter.com/IEEire and https://twitter.com/bodywhys for more details.


----------



## Leper (10 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> Congrats on your own weight loss, but OT is fairly toxic, and is creating eating disorders. Have a look at;
> 
> https://twitter.com/IEEire and https://twitter.com/bodywhys for more details.


Good observation RetirementPlan. I don't have the qualifications to agree or disagree, but I hear what you are saying. I'm not a guy who will "follow" any individual on the programme and I don't go in for too much mush (dreadful human interest waffle) either. But, most of the programme is informative and I take information from it that suits or educates me. 

I have much sympathy on those  who are overweight. It's something they usually don't want but haven't the wherewithal or whatever to battle it. The programme creates an awareness of many health issues and shows where assistance can be sourced and sometimes free of charge.


----------



## Purple (10 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> Congrats on your own weight loss, but OT is fairly toxic, and is creating eating disorders. Have a look at;
> 
> https://twitter.com/IEEire and https://twitter.com/bodywhys for more details.


That's been strongly refuted by other medical sources, including people running eating disorder clinics.

I think that normalising being overweight and the associated health risks is more dangerous.


----------



## RetirementPlan (10 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> That's been strongly refuted by other medical sources, including people running eating disorder clinics.
> 
> I think that normalising being overweight and the associated health risks is more dangerous.


I'd love to see the refutation so. The alternative to OT isn't normalising being overweight.

The alternative is dealing with being overweight without parading people around in their underwear to add a tabloid humiliation factor to the show, with TV producers working hard to get the tears flowing, then leaving vulnerable participants without any aftercare or follow up once the show finishes,


----------



## Purple (10 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> I'd love to see the refutation so. The alternative to OT isn't normalising being overweight.
> 
> The alternative is dealing with being overweight without parading people around in their underwear to add a tabloid humiliation factor to the show, with TV producers working hard to get the tears flowing, then leaving vulnerable participants without any aftercare or follow up once the show finishes,


I've never watched the show but from what I hear they aren't parading them around in the lycra shorts any more. 
RTE response to criticism here. Professor Donal O’ Shea, who runs an eating disorder clinic and is involved with the show, has been on the radio refuting the claims made against the show.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (10 Jan 2022)

Don't look at Don't Look Up.
Anybody know how to watch "I'm alright Jack" with Peter Sellers, perhaps one of the best of the very good English comedies from Ealing Studios in the '50s/'60s.
Carry Ons are also good with all those single entendres.


----------



## RetirementPlan (10 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> I've never watched the show but from what I hear they aren't parading them around in the lycra shorts any more.
> RTE response to criticism here. Professor Donal O’ Shea, who runs an eating disorder clinic and is involved with the show, has been on the radio refuting the claims made against the show.


This what they're up to - tabloid humiliation therapy of the worst kind;


----------



## Purple (10 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> This what they're up to - tabloid humiliation therapy of the worst kind;
> View attachment 6025View attachment 6026


Wow, that does look bad. Is that this years show?


----------



## RetirementPlan (10 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> Wow, that does look bad. Is that this years show?


Yep, from last week's episode, up on the RTE Player








						RTÉ Player
					

Watch all your favourite TV shows Live or On Demand on your PC, smartphone or tablet for free.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## Purple (10 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> Yep, from last week's episode, up on the RTE Player
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so the Lycra is still there. That's bad alright.

I do have a problem with the normalisation of obesity. We don't talk about 'heroin shaming', or 'alcoholism shaming' so why is fat shaming a thing?

As a former smoker I frequently had people telling me I shouldn't smoke, so why isn't it okay to tell a fat person they shouldn't eat that cake or those crisps they are about to tuck into? 
Can you imagine the reception you'd get if you said to someone "You know, you shouldn't really eat that and maybe you'd think about going for a few walks"? Though it seems to be okay to tell a smoker that they should give up and think about their children.
When someone is at a meal in a restaurant and says they are going outside for a cigarette they can expect a few judgemental looks and comments. 
Should the fatty expect the same thing when they are ordering dessert? "Really? Are you going to order that, are you sure?"


----------



## RetirementPlan (10 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> Okay, so the Lycra is still there. That's bad alright.
> 
> I do have a problem with the normalisation of obesity. We don't talk about 'heroin shaming', or 'alcoholism shaming' so why is fat shaming a thing?
> 
> ...


For me, I wouldn't tell any stranger not to smoke, or what to eat, or what to wear, or that they should smile. I just wouldn't tell someone what to do, on the basis that it doesn't impinge on me in anyway.

I've only ever told (or asked) someone not to smoke if they smoking in a non-smoking area. Remember the non-sensical concept of the non-smoking area of the restaurant or airplane?  I would tell (or ask) someone to switch off their car engine if they're idling while waiting, when it impinges directly on me or others.

I can't find any sign of that interview with Donal O'Shea on the RTE Radio player, so if anyone has more details, please let me know. The RTE response to complaints seemed to rely on a survey of viewers to show that people had improved their exercise or eating habits. It seems the survey was done one week after the show finished, which doesn't seem to me to be a reliable measure of effectiveness.


----------



## Purple (10 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> I can't find any sign of that interview with Donal O'Shea on the RTE Radio player


I heard him on NewsTalk. I seldom listen to the Public sector Broadcaster as their bias upsets my usual Zen state.


----------



## RetirementPlan (10 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> I heard him on NewsTalk. I seldom listen to the Public sector Broadcaster as their bias upsets my usual Zen state.


I seldom listen to Newstalk as their bias upsets my usual Zen state. But thanks for the tip - fortunately, it was Shane Coleman rather than the ranting doctor that did the interview, so my allergies were kept under control.

My interpretation of what he said was;

- This year's OT is the 'least stigmatising ever'
- OT isn't responsible for a rash of eating disorder cases in Ireland, so therefore it is OK
- The focus on a single metric (weight) is something that ED clinics around the world are battling with, as they find it is not the most effective way to treat obesity.

He blamed social media as a cause of EDs, and slightly bizarrely, singled out 'Dr Pimple Popper', who's only connection to weight, obesity or EDs is to tell people that she's taken a 2kg or 3kg growth off their back.

Telling us that it is the 'least stigmatising year ever' is damning with feint praise at best. Why should any supposed self-help TV show be stigmatising, at all?


----------



## Purple (10 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> I seldom listen to Newstalk as their bias upsets my usual Zen state.


You like staying in the Public Sector Broadcaster Information Bubble... that figures.


RetirementPlan said:


> fortunately, it was Shane Coleman rather than the ranting doctor that did the interview, so my allergies were kept under control.


I've grown to like her but I do admit that she doesn't give the Shinners the same armchair ride they get from their mates in RTE so I can see why you don't like her. Exposing them to reality is unfair. She's probably on "The List" at HQ in Belfast. I'm probably a few pages back too.


----------



## RetirementPlan (10 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> You like staying in the Public Sector Broadcaster Information Bubble... that figures.


I'd prefer not to have to listed to Pat Kenny (sponsored by Jaguar) telling us how dangerous cyclists are on the road and how he saw one breaking a red light on his way home last night, having spent years avoiding listening to serial speeding offender Hook (sponsored by Nissan) telling people that they should assault cyclists.

Don't listen to too much RTE either tbh, Morning Ireland is OK, maybe Claire Byrne if I'm out and about, possibly Brendan O'Connor at the weekends. Creedo is excellent in the evenings.


----------



## Baby boomer (10 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> I'd prefer not to have to listed to Pat Kenny (sponsored by Jaguar) telling us how dangerous cyclists are on the road and how he saw one breaking a red light on his way home last night, having spent years avoiding listening to serial speeding offender Hook (sponsored by Nissan) telling people that they should assault cyclists.
> 
> Don't listen to too much RTE either tbh, Morning Ireland is OK, maybe Claire Byrne if I'm out and about, possibly Brendan O'Connor at the weekends. Creedo is excellent in the evenings.


Pat Kenny is head and shoulders above any other current affairs radio presenter we have.  His intelligence and breadth of knowledge shine through.  He is tough on bullshitters and evasion.  Katie Hannon is getting better and better too and equally takes no prisoners.  Claire Byrne and Brendan O'Conner are wannabes by comparison.


----------



## RetirementPlan (10 Jan 2022)

Baby boomer said:


> Pat Kenny is head and shoulders above any other current affairs radio presenter we have.  His intelligence and breadth of knowledge shine through.  He is tough on bullshitters and evasion.  Katie Hannon is getting better and better too and equally takes no prisoners.  Claire Byrne and Brendan O'Conner are wannabes by comparison.


Pat is certainly convinced that Pat's own intelligence and breadth of knowledge are head and shoulders above everyone else. He does seem to have gone a rabbit hole of being convinced that Pat knows best, and anyone else, like, for example, NPHET, with centuries of expertise, experience and training, should just be listening to Pat instead of bringing their professional expertise to the issue. He is also very clearly biased in a number of areas, such as anything relating to public services, and anything relating to cycling, he's far from professional.

Katie Hannon is good at challenging, but her presentation isn't great - lots of stuttering and losing her place and repetition. O'Connor is a chancer indeed, but a fairly entertaining and engaging one.


----------



## Purple (11 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> NPHET, with centuries of expertise, experience and training, should just be listening to Pat instead of bringing their professional expertise to the issue.


Questioning the decisions of public bodies is his job. Unlike the Public Sector Broadcaster that's allowed on commercial radio stations. 


RetirementPlan said:


> He is also very clearly biased in a number of areas, such as anything relating to public services, and anything relating to cycling


Again, questioning public sector organisations is his job. Given the very high spend and bad outcomes in so much of the public sector I'd like to see more questioning. 
As a cyclist I find his issue with cyclists annoying and disproportionate but it is worth questioning the stupid narrative that deaths and injuries to cyclists are caused by motorists. In my experience most are caused by the reckless and stupid behaviour of cyclists. 

His knowledge of politics and history is excellent and he avoids the Public Sector Broadcaster's habit of framing everything as an emotive human interest story. If there's a long waiting time in A&E RTE will interview Mary, the 78 year old whose left buttock fell off and who had been waiting in a chair for 6 days and the "hero" Nurses who work "tirelessly" for up to 36 hours a week helping people like Mary, and that adds nothing to the discussion but rather deflects from the facts and distracts us from the root cause.


----------



## RetirementPlan (11 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> Questioning the decisions of public bodies is his job. Unlike the Public Sector Broadcaster that's allowed on commercial radio stations.
> 
> Again, questioning public sector organisations is his job. Given the very high spend and bad outcomes in so much of the public sector I'd like to see more questioning.


I've no problem with robust questioning, and indeed, I will delight in the robust questioning of someone like Sarah McInerney.

On the two occasions I've had the misfortune to hear PK over the pandemic, where I wasn't in control of the dial, he wasn't so much asking questions, more so positioning himself and Luke as the experts, and sure the big eejits over there in NPHET wouldn't know anything compared to Pat and Luke. He went way beyond questioning, positioning himself as an expert player in the discussions. It's easy to be the expert when you don't have the responsibility or accountability for anything that you say - classic hurler on the ditch.



Purple said:


> As a cyclist I find his issue with cyclists annoying and disproportionate but it is worth questioning the stupid narrative that deaths and injuries to cyclists are caused by motorists. In my experience most are caused by the reckless and stupid behaviour of cyclists.


I don't think there's any evidence to support your (or Pat's) victim-blaming narrative, but either way, the disproportionate approach is the big issue. Even IF cyclists were largely to blame for their deaths and injuries, these are but a drop in the ocean of the overall deaths and injuries on the road. Most road deaths and injuries are single vehicle collision or motorist vs motorist collisions, so it's pretty difficult to suggest that cyclists are the big issue that need to be fixed on our roads. But you'd never hear Pat (sponsored by Jaguar) suggesting something revolutionary like drivers slowing down or putting their phones away.



Purple said:


> His knowledge of politics and history is excellent and he avoids the Public Sector Broadcaster's habit of framing everything as an emotive human interest story. If there's a long waiting time in A&E RTE will interview Mary, the 78 year old whose left buttock fell off and who had been waiting in a chair for 6 days and the "hero" Nurses who work "tirelessly" for up to 36 hours a week helping people like Mary, and that adds nothing to the discussion but rather deflects from the facts and distracts us from the root cause.



He's certainly knowledgable on many topics, but maybe he could use his knowledge to be a great interviewer rather than a player in the discussion. 

And yes, sometimes RTE does go a little OTT on the human interest angle. However, this can have value too. Going back as far as the Prime Time investigation in the Lees Cross nursing home, this public interest story basically brought about HIQA and a whole regime of regulating nursing homes and disability services that didn't previously exist. Coverage of kids awaiting scoliosis operations brought significant attention on HSE delays, resulting in significant improvements. They've done good work on various kinds of disabilities over the years, giving real insights into the harsh realities of living with such conditions. 

This can be overplayed, and perhaps needs to be done along with robust investigation and questioning, rather than instead of.


----------



## Purple (11 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> I don't think there's any evidence to support your (or Pat's) victim-blaming narrative,


Where did I blame anyone? I'm a regular cyclist and I see cyclists doing dangerous things all the time. Are you suggesting that they don't?


RetirementPlan said:


> Even IF cyclists were largely to blame for their deaths and injuries, these are but a drop in the ocean of the overall deaths and injuries on the road.


I agree and I'd add that their dangerous behaviour almost exclusively puts themselves at risk whereas dangerous behaviour by motorists puts everyone at risk.


RetirementPlan said:


> He's certainly knowledgable on many topics, but maybe he could use his knowledge to be a great interviewer rather than a player in the discussion.


I agree with you there. He does like to be part of the story.


RetirementPlan said:


> And yes, sometimes RTE does go a little OTT on the human interest angle. However, this can have value too. Going back as far as the Prime Time investigation in the Lees Cross nursing home, this public interest story basically brought about HIQA and a whole regime of regulating nursing homes and disability services that didn't previously exist. Coverage of kids awaiting scoliosis operations brought significant attention on HSE delays, resulting in significant improvements. They've done good work on various kinds of disabilities over the years, giving real insights into the harsh realities of living with such conditions.
> 
> This can be overplayed, and perhaps needs to be done along with robust investigation and questioning, rather than instead of.


Those investigations never addressed the root causes, they just resulted in more money being thrown at the problem, enabling the waste and inefficiency which caused the problems in the first place. We have one of the best funded healthcare systems in the world and have had for about the last 30 years. RTE never point that out and never start from the position that the problem is the misuse of resources rather than the lack of resources. In that they help to sustain the narrative which sustains the problem. 

Anyway, what's your favourite TV show?


----------



## RetirementPlan (11 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> Where did I blame anyone? I'm a regular cyclist and I see cyclists doing dangerous things all the time. Are you suggesting that they don't?



You blamed cyclists when you said; "In my experience most [deaths of and injuries to cyclists] are caused by the reckless and stupid behaviour of cyclists". Yes, I see cyclists doing silly things all the time. Dangerous is a bit of a stretch, in most cases the danger to themselves is fairly mild and the danger to others is non-existent. I see drivers doing dangerous stuff all the time, with mobile phone use being my major current bugbear. This lorry driver killed three people in the UK while browsing sex sites on his phone.  https://www.independent.ie/world-ne...led-three-people-in-90kmh-crash-41229578.html
This is the kind of thing of results in deaths and serious injuries on the road, to cyclists, to pedestrians, and mostly to other motorists. I've seen several international studies into cyclist deaths and injuries showing that by and large, motorists are responsible most of the time. I'm aware of a tiny number of cases in Ireland where cyclists were clearly responsible for their own deaths, like the drunk who cycled onto the M1, or the guy who came off his bike in Wicklow during a fast descent. By and large, there's nothing to suggest that cyclists are generally responsible for their own deaths. Pat and others will make a big song and dance about lights and hi-vis for cyclists. The last time I looked at the data, 14 out of 16 cyclist deaths were in daylight, suggesting that lots of people really don't get the real causes of death and injury on the roads.



Purple said:


> Those investigations never addressed the root causes, they just resulted in more money being thrown at the problem, enabling the waste and inefficiency which caused the problems in the first place. We have one of the best funded healthcare systems in the world and have had for about the last 30 years. RTE never point that out and never start from the position that the problem is the misuse of resources rather than the lack of resources. In that they help to sustain the narrative which sustains the problem.


True, they didn't look at root cause, though I'm not sure that's an entirely fair criticism of an investigative reporting time. It's a bit like expecting your mechanic to remove the speed bumps instead of just fixing your suspension. It's not really in their scope. They have done some stuff on value for money, like the procurement fraud that were going on, and the consultants who were clocking into two hospitals at the same time. They do cover some of the bigger picture stuff from time to time, and you'll hear Eddie Molloy and Colm McCarthy banging on about value for money.


Purple said:


> Anyway, what's your favourite TV show?



Hard to beat this, which kicked off 23 years ago yesterday, as it happens.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480548515910668292


----------



## Purple (12 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> It's a bit like expecting your mechanic to remove the speed bumps instead of just fixing your suspension.


No it's not. Not even slightly.


----------



## Peanuts20 (12 Jan 2022)

There was actually some good documentaries on RTE over Christmas, I particularly enjoyed the ones about music festivals in the 70's(watch it with a teenager or someone in their 20s who has been to something like EP for their reaction) and one about a guy who had made a lot of home movies around Dublin in the 50s and 60's. Both interesting social history docs, I presume they are up on the RTE player.


----------



## Purple (12 Jan 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> There was actually some good documentaries on RTE over Christmas, I particularly enjoyed the ones about music festivals in the 70's(watch it with a teenager or someone in their 20s who has been to something like EP for their reaction) and one about a guy who had made a lot of home movies around Dublin in the 50s and 60's. Both interesting social history docs, I presume they are up on the RTE player.


TG4 have some great documentaries.


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Jan 2022)

I'm enjoying the trip down memory lane from ITV4's repeats of The Big Match. I say memory lane ... the games are from 1981 which is before my horizon of football memories - which started with the 1982 World Cup. But the players and events I have some second hand familiarity with.

I like how they often dip into games from the lower leagues... Third Division Huddersfield and Sheffield United played out a cracker on a mudbath (the matches are from February).
You can see the wingers slowing down as they hit the 'heavy' part of the pitch.
The players move differently to today's players - they have to protect themselves more. The ball is heavier, it hangs in the air, if you tried some of the tricks of today's footballers with them you'd look like an eejit! It is most obvious in the crosses.

And the commentaries pick out little quirks like the Fulham player married in a registry office at 11am playing at 3pm.


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Jan 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> There was actually some good documentaries on RTE over Christmas, I particularly enjoyed the ones about music festivals in the 70's(watch it with a teenager or someone in their 20s who has been to something like EP for their reaction) and one about a guy who had made a lot of home movies around Dublin in the 50s and 60's. Both interesting social history docs, I presume they are up on the RTE player.


Camera Tripod Bicycle was the one with footage from the 1950s and 1960s, was very good. I recognised some of the spots (including from around the corner from me in Dublin) but more captions would have been appreciated... the footage flashed by so fast.


----------



## Purple (17 Jan 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> The ball is heavier


Apparently the older ball wasn't heavier but it absorbed water so it did get far heavier in the rain. The dry weight of the ball hasn't changes since 1937. Germany were against the change and threatened war over it. Nobody believed them and the rest is history. 


Okay, I might have made the last bit up but the bit about the weight not changing since 1937 is true.


----------



## RetirementPlan (17 Jan 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> I'm enjoying the trip down memory lane from ITV4's repeats of The Big Match. I say memory lane ... the games are from 1981 which is before my horizon of football memories - which started with the 1982 World Cup. But the players and events I have some second hand familiarity with.
> 
> I like how they often dip into games from the lower leagues... Third Division Huddersfield and Sheffield United played out a cracker on a mudbath (the matches are from February).
> You can see the wingers slowing down as they hit the 'heavy' part of the pitch.
> ...


It's funny to see the state of the pitches back in the 80s. I've seen better pitches for under 13s hurling today.

The weight of the ball was indeed an issue, with a fairly strong trend of players, including our Jack, getting dementia at relatively early ages - and the institutions that earned money from them doing feck all to support them.


----------



## Purple (17 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> The weight of the ball was indeed an issue


See my last lost.


----------



## Leper (17 Jan 2022)

Ah! Those were the days where the taker of a corner kick was instructed by the centre forward to ensure the lace of the ball was goal side of his head when it arrived in the air for the header.


----------



## RetirementPlan (17 Jan 2022)

Leper said:


> Ah! Those were the days where the taker of a corner kick was instructed by the centre forward to ensure the lace of the ball was goal side of his head when it arrived in the air for the header.


There does seem to be a clear link to dementia









						Heading, concussion, and dementia: how medicine is changing football forever
					

As science uncovers ever clearer links between concussion and neurodegenerative disease, football is heading for a major decision that would save lives at the expense of a cornerstone of the beautiful game. Luke Taylor reports  Denis Law was such a gifted footballer that he was the only British...




					www.bmj.com


----------



## Peanuts20 (17 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> It's funny to see the state of the pitches back in the 80s. I've seen better pitches for under 13s hurling today.
> 
> The weight of the ball was indeed an issue, with a fairly strong trend of players, including our Jack, getting dementia at relatively early ages - and the institutions that earned money from them doing feck all to support them.


Pitch, weight of the ball, old style black football boots that weighed a ton and you could tackle people. proper football as opposed to today's prima donnas who fall over if you say boo to them and complain about being tired if they play twice in a week, despite have all the S&C coaches, nutritionists, medical staff etc etc

God, I sound old.........


----------



## Leper (17 Jan 2022)

. . . and nothing like being slide tackled from behind where your ankles ached for a month after and of course no dive and no free either. The least you could expect from any defender was a body check which ensured a rib or two would be cracked, but no point in moaning, just carry on and body check the defender later.

I'd love to see some of the posters here playing back "in them days." Although lemon & orange boots, silky socks, flashy shorts and some advertisement for some kind of eau de Cologne written across your chest. No, I think I'll leave my imagination rest. But, their financial advice is always welcome.


----------



## Purple (17 Jan 2022)

Well we now know the Nom de Plum's of two of The Four Yorkshiremen. Thank you @Leper  and @Peanuts20


----------



## Leper (17 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> Well we now know the Nom de Plum's of two of The Four Yorkshiremen. Thank you @Leper  and @Peanuts20


I don't have a little black book though. I'm from Cork.

Incidentally, I loved Big Ben Hannigan. A great Dub (Shelbourne) with a great grá for Cork. His radio interviews were terrific - full of unintended wit and very entertaining. But, if you were slide tackled by Ben all you felt were eight studs on two ankles and the other eight studs on the shin (or what once was your shin). And on fulltime Ben would walk with you to the First Aid people with the broadest grin known to man.


----------



## Purple (17 Jan 2022)

Leper said:


> I don't have a little black book though. I'm from Cork.


Oh you people forget nothin'


----------



## Peanuts20 (18 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> Well we now know the Nom de Plum's of two of The Four Yorkshiremen. Thank you @Leper and @Peanuts20



Absolutely. When I were a lad, there was no fancy grand stands or take away coffees in Flower Lodge, you stood on the grass bank, watched men kick lumps out of each other and then went home happy. You ate your hang sangs in the square in Thurles, got lifted over the turnstiles and watched proper hurling without a short puck out or hand pass or helmet in sight. If you were lucky, your uncle stopped on the way home, went into a pub, had 4 pints and a whiskey chaser whilst you sat outside with a Club orange and a bag of King crisps and then he drove you home in the Cortina with no safety belts. 

And you tell the young people that today, and they won't believe you


----------



## Cervelo (19 Jan 2022)

Aghh the good old days, when we were neither good nor old


----------



## Deiseblue (19 Jan 2022)

Leper said:


> I don't have a little black book though. I'm from Cork.
> 
> Incidentally, I loved Big Ben Hannigan. A great Dub (Shelbourne) with a great grá for Cork. His radio interviews were terrific - full of unintended wit and very entertaining. But, if you were slide tackled by Ben all you felt were eight studs on two ankles and the other eight studs on the shin (or what once was your shin). And on fulltime Ben would walk with you to the First Aid people with the broadest grin known to man.


Ben Hannigan when signing with Shels told manager Gerry Doyle that he couldn't train on a Wednesday night as training clashed with the High Chapparal on TV .
One of the great legends of the League of Ireland which was blessed with characters at the time.


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2022)

Deiseblue said:


> Ben Hannigan when signing with Shels told manager Gerry Doyle that he couldn't train on a Wednesday night as training clashed with the High Chapparal on TV .


Brilliant!


----------



## RetirementPlan (19 Jan 2022)

Deiseblue said:


> Ben Hannigan when signing with Shels told manager Gerry Doyle that he couldn't train on a Wednesday night as training clashed with the High Chapparal on TV .
> One of the great legends of the League of Ireland which was blessed with characters at the time.


It's amazing how the concept of scheduled TV has totally gone out the window for the current generation. I remember being in tears at being hooshed out of the house to midnight mass when Queen's legendary 1975 Christmas Eve gig was on BBC2 live, as I reckoned I'd never get another chance to see it. And I was right for may 30 or 40 years until it reappeared. I remember knowing all the BBC and ITV newsreaders and all UK Ministers, because we watched the UK news as a family because there was nothing feckin else on.

It really is such a different world now, and we have to work hard to find something to watch as a family.


----------



## Cervelo (19 Jan 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> It really is such a different world now, and we have to work hard to find something to watch as a family.


I reckon the pair of us waste at least fifteen minutes to half an hour most nights now trying to find something both of us are in the mood for
And it probably just boils down to one simple fact, there's just too much choice now and our little brains can't handle it


----------



## geri (21 Jan 2022)

Dopesick. An eye opener on prescription drug addiction. It’s on Disney plus.


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Jan 2022)

Not an all time favourite - that would be the landmark The Civil War series by Ken Burns *

But worth a mention as it is currently airing on Discovery History - "Blood and Fury: America's Civil War".

This is an 'old school' narrative military history series, focuses on the key battles of the Civil War.

There's no aliens, or ghosts, or yetis or buried pirate treasure - if you scan the digital TV listings for channels with 'History' in the name, you'll get my drift 

* A sure sign of quality in a documentary series is involvement by Ken Burns.
The West, Prohibition, Jazz, Hemmingway, Thomas Jefferson are also excellent.
The War (about WWII) is good, I didn't think it was up to the same level as the Civil War, but interesting as a exploration  of how America viewed the war








						Ken Burns - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cervelo (25 Jan 2022)

Another one that I don't think has been mentioned before here is "Goliath" on Prime and I've just discovered that there is now a 4th season


----------



## joer (27 Jan 2022)

The Widow , on Prime , I thought was very good although a bit gory in parts .


----------



## Peanuts20 (27 Jan 2022)

Vera is good if you want a straight forward detective series, box set up on Virgin. Also I have a soft spot for Death in paradise, maybe it is the time of year and the sunshine looks good


----------



## Purple (27 Jan 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> Also I have a soft spot for Death in paradise


You are dead to me now...


----------



## Sunny (27 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> You are dead to me now...



Well if you think that is bad, I am still known to check in with Jessica Fletcher in Murder She Wrote every now again. Always good to future stars starting out as well..

I also revisited 24 again recently and you do forget how ridiculous it was but it was good viewing.....


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Jan 2022)

Sunny said:


> Well if you think that is bad, I am still known to check in with Jessica Fletcher in Murder She Wrote every now again. Always good to future stars starting out as well..
> 
> I also revisited 24 again recently and you do forget how ridiculous it was but it was good viewing.....


Bonus points if you have seen the one where Patrick McGoohan guests stars as a lawyer who accuses Jessica of the murders...


----------



## Sunny (27 Jan 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> Bonus points if you have seen the one where Patrick McGoohan guests stars as a lawyer who accuses Jessica of the murders...



Had to google it but indeed I have. That was a great episode. Something about New England being full of homicidal maniacs or a quote like that. Came across a George Clooney episode there recently.


----------



## Purple (27 Jan 2022)

Sunny said:


> Well if you think that is bad, I am still known to check in with Jessica Fletcher in Murder She Wrote every now again. Always good to future stars starting out as well..


Don't feel you have to keep sharing


----------



## Purple (27 Jan 2022)

Sunny said:


> Had to google it but indeed I have. That was a great episode. Something about New England being full of homicidal maniacs or a quote like that. Came across a George Clooney episode there recently.


A bit like Midsummer Massacres.
If you ever book in to a hotel and find you are sharing it with Ms. Marple or Hercule Poirot you'd be well advised to get the hell out of there as there's about a one in four chance of you winding up dead.


----------



## Firefly (31 Jan 2022)

We're watching the _The White Lotus_ at the moment and really enjoying it.


----------



## Carnmore (31 Jan 2022)

If it hasn't already been mentioned here, a dramatisation of the opioid epidemic _Dopesick _on Disney plus makes for compulsive viewing. 

The Crime of the Century was a documentary on the opioid epidemic and it would be better to watch first.

There are many parallels with the health debacle over the last two years of big pharma power, influence and infiltration yet here we are and people overwhelmingly still continue to trust the medical industry.


----------



## Firefly (8 Feb 2022)

Firefly said:


> We're watching the _The White Lotus_ at the moment and really enjoying it.


It was well worth a watch.


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Feb 2022)

Maigret starring the formidable French character actor Bruno Cremer.

The criminal investigations are just vehicles for observations of human nature steeped in the milieu of post war France.
Not so much whodunnits as whydunnits and wheredunnits.

(If you can tolerate subtitles or can understand French)

There is 1 copy in the Dublin library system of the first set of episodes.


----------



## Cervelo (14 Mar 2022)

In case anybody is interested and was wondering why the "final season" of Ozark didn't seem to finish some of the story lines 
Netflix have announced that the final season part 2 (7 episodes) will air on the 29th of April


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Mar 2022)

Cervelo said:


> In case anybody is interested and was wondering why the "final season" didn't seem to finish some of the story lines
> Netflix have announced that the final season part 2 (7 episodes) will air on the 29th of April


Is that Goliath?
I see William Hurt passed away, was a fan of his acting... did he feature much in the series?


----------



## Cervelo (14 Mar 2022)

Oops silly me, post fixed now


----------



## Cervelo (14 Mar 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> Is that Goliath?
> I see William Hurt passed away, was a fan of his acting... did he feature much in the series?


Yeah saw that this morning, he was up there as one of my favourite actors
In Goliath IIRC he features in all the seasons mainly as a flash back character except season two where he was very much part of the story line


----------



## IsleOfMan (14 Mar 2022)

Love Australian Survivor.  Really enjoying current show.


----------



## odyssey06 (31 Mar 2022)

Interesting looking 'light' documentary series starting on Sunday on RTE2, Empires of New York.
A lot back at 1980s new york - wall street business deals, crime, arts and cultural nexus etc
Donald Trump pops up a lot, as does his buildings, but it paints a much broader canvas than that in its 6 episodes.


----------



## odyssey06 (3 Apr 2022)

If you have access to PBS channel, renowned American TV historian Ken Burns has a new series starting this week about Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## odyssey06 (30 Jul 2022)

BBC4 are airing the acclaimed 13-part drama series *The Roads to Freedom* - which is being shown on television for the first time since 1977 as part of the BBC's Centenary celebrations. Based on the novels by Jean-Paul Sartre and set in Nazi-occupied France.

I've watched the first few episodes...
Powerful stuff. Brilliant acting. Bit stagey indoors production so far but can forgive that... think it brings you closer to the actors even if you lose film realism.

And for a novel to screen adaptation the voiceovers / narrations are as well done as they can be. Am glad they left some internal monologue in.

If you recorded the series, I would skip the introduction from actor Colin Baker until you have watched the series as it spoils some of the scenes imo


----------



## Cervelo (21 Oct 2022)

Just signed up to Paramount the other day to see what's there and watch a few shows that aren't on the others
Really enjoying "1883" not sure how true to life it is but's got me hooked
I believe it's a prequel to "Yellowstone" which was/is another one that I really enjoyed when it was on RTE
So I'll be rewatching season 1&2 and looking forward to 3&4 over the next few weeks 

For those of you familiar with Ted Bundy there's a very good documentary on Prime "Falling for a killer"
We've all seen films and documentaries about the man and his life but this was a little different as it was mainly from the prospective of his long-time girlfriend, her daughter and other victims and individuals involved in the case


----------

